# Smoker for trade



## Rickey Bobby (Jul 1, 2009)

I was gonna put this in the classifieds but odds are no one would look.And might not on here either so what the hell, here goes.Anyone got a decent 10 or 12 weight set up they would like to trade for my smoker.I figured i would try this before i go and drop some loot on a new one.Let me know what you got if your interested.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

that's your first post? seriously?


----------



## d-donaghue (Oct 30, 2007)

shakenbake!!!!!


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

So genius you picked the fly fishing section.. good choice dumb ***.


----------



## Rickey Bobby (Jul 1, 2009)

*ooh sorry*

So does this mean no one wants my pit! Any ideas where i can advertise my spam.Why is that dude ish always first to chime in.Sorry to offend you ladies.I know you are all die hard 2coolers and all.Im still lookin for a 10 or 12wt spam or not.


----------



## Not For Hire (Jun 30, 2009)

I've got a box of used pinball machine parts I will trade you for it.


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

*boat for smoker?*

Got a deal for you....... a boat for a smoker??


----------



## stained (Jul 5, 2009)

Will it fit in here?


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

What you didn't get the easybake option on your new Gordon? Huh... looks like we got a new boat to break in for the bake! Nioce!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

You buy the blank and I will buy the components and build you a nice fly rod for the smoker.
Pat


----------



## Rickey Bobby (Jul 1, 2009)

*yes*

That is a very nice pontoon boat .But you couldnt possibly trade that, because thats me and i already own it.Wow ,a sheep against the wolves, now thats not very nice is it.Seems how this thread is already toast.............. anyone still wanna trade.:wink:


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Rickey Bobby said:


> Any ideas where i can advertise my spam.


craiglist or ebay.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

stained said:


> Will it fit in here?












that casting platform has my name all over it for the last weekend in July.

just sayin'.


----------



## stained (Jul 5, 2009)

Ish said:


> that casting platform has my name all over it for the last weekend in July.
> 
> just sayin'.


I've heard about you, Ish. Quit hijackin' the man's thread...

Hey RB, how about 75 +/-yds. of 10wt backing, the '06/07 editions of the In-Fisherman Magazine (with only a handful of pages stuck together)...AND a _Snuggie_ (Sage green?) recovered from the mens room at Conn-Brown Harbor?

And Ish, you're not gonna be able to push (insert deadbeat's name here:_________________) around all weekend if you're standing on my platform. Besides, what would your pimp say?


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

I have two sailboards (90's versions) interested?


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

stained said:


> And Ish, you're not gonna be able to push (insert deadbeat's name here:_________________) around all weekend if you're standing on my platform. Besides, what would your pimp say?


exactly. you're a lot smarter than you look.


----------



## stained (Jul 5, 2009)

Golden said:


> I have two sailboards (90's versions) interested?


Any chance they're autographed by the "Texas Tarpon King", perhaps?


----------

